# Rays



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone know if there are small rays such as a sting ray that can be added to a 55 gallon tank? Would it be able to live with my Arothron Nigropunctatus (dog faced puffer)?


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

As far as I know, most rays grow to a minimum of 36 inches and require a minimum 180 gallons. Never heard of any that can be in a 55 gallon.
Correct me if I'm wrong :wink:


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

Well that doesn't sound too promising  I wish I had a ton more money- I think I would spend it all on saltwater fish!



CuteLilPleco said:


> As far as I know, most rays grow to a minimum of 36 inches and require a minimum 180 gallons. Never heard of any that can be in a 55 gallon.
> Correct me if I'm wrong :wink:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Stingrays do reach more than 3 feet.

Rather than spending your money on the fish, I'd advise you to spend them on the equipments which will enable your fish to last very long.:wink:


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Blue said:


> Stingrays do reach more than 3 feet.


I think you missunderstood. I said most rays grow to a *minimum* of 36 inches


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Brie, I understand what you had stated. I'm just stating the fact that in general, stingrays tend to reach more than 3 feet.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## squiggles (Nov 13, 2006)

i saw a ray in a pet store called a teacup ray which was small but he was for fw, i think he still got a fair size but not as big as most


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

squiggles said:


> i saw a ray in a pet store called a teacup ray which was small but he was for fw, i think he still got a fair size but not as big as most


Won't live for very long in saltwater, those are freshwater rays. I wish we could get those here in TX.

Come on now you 2, 36" IS 3 feet. You both said it grows larger than 3 feet. Reread both your posts and you will see that you both wrote teh exact same thing. Bury the hatchet.

I would not keep a ray in a 55g and I would not keep them with a puffer. A puffer may nip at the fragile mantle of the ray. That is a death sentence for such a beautiful creature.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

teacup is a general term for any ray under 5" in disk diamater.

I wouldnt even look into rays untill you have at least a 240 up.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

teacup is a general term for a small freshwater ray, but 90% of the time the common teacup ray is protomygoron hystrix, (not sure about the spelling, too lazy to look it up right now). As far as a ray in a 55gallon tank is concerned, no ray that you want to deal with will fit in that size tank, and I wouldn't keep any with a puffer either, they tend to be very nippy. The one ray i've kept that would be a potential candidate for a smaller tank would be a lesser electric stingray, They max out about 12" including the tail and are very innactive, but feeding is very difficult. Mine only accepted annellid worms, (mostly spaghetti worms and bristles that I pulled out of reef tanks I serviced). In the end I lost her after about 10 months. Tankmates would also be very tough to come by.


----------

